# Bin am Verzweifeln! BITTE HILFE!!



## foxx21 (14. Dezember 2001)

Also ich bin am Durchdrehen ich habe einen neuen Pc gekauft wo die XP Home Edition Standardmäßig drauf ist naja zuerst hab ich mal die Proffesional Edition raufgetan, ok , aus irgendeinen Grund wollt ich dann ein double boot system mit win98 machen, und jetzt geht garnichtsmehr ich hab irgendwas bei den partitionen voll verhaut, weil ich windows 98 nicht unter einer NTFS partition installieren konnte, STAND DER DINGE: ich habe zwei partionen C: 1GB, und E: 1,99GB, und win98 , von ursprünglich 60GB, kann kein FDISK ausführen werder so noch von einer STARTDISKETTE , ein freund meinte ich so ein low level format im bios durchführen hab aber schon geschaut und geschaut find das einfach nicht, 

was kann ich machen!!

bitte um dringende hilfe ich bin am verzweifeln!!

--bin für jede HILFE DANKBAR


cya


----------



## Freak_the_Flat (14. Dezember 2001)

warum probierst du nicht einfach einmal irgendein xp zu installieren! installier es doch einfach über da 98 drüber! und dann lösch manuel windows 98 von deiner platte!! 

mfg Freak


----------



## foxx21 (14. Dezember 2001)

weil i zuwenig platz dafür auf c habe, hab ich schon versucht, und meinst du wirklich das er dann bei xp wieder alle 60 GB erkennt, i don't think so


----------



## L-Boogie (14. Dezember 2001)

Moin 

Wenn du 98 und xp benutzen willst, solltest du erst 98 drauf machen und dann XP hinterher installieren.

xp nimmt die notwendigen Einstellungen für 2 nebeneinander laufende Betriebssysteme selber vor

umgedreht geht das nicht so ohneweiteres

das mit den 60 gig:
von der 98 oder xp cd booten und dann das setup abbrechen... dann ab ins dos

von dort aus kannst du eigentlich alle dosbefehle wieder aufrufen 
sollte eigentlich fluppen


----------



## foxx21 (14. Dezember 2001)

ok werd ich mal probieren danke für den tipp ;-)


----------



## Freak_the_Flat (14. Dezember 2001)

hey foxx probiers doch einfach mal mit partitionmagic!!
hiermit kannst du im windows deine festplatte wieder sowie ursprünglich in die 60gb unstellen!!!

mfg Freak


----------



## Freak_the_Flat (14. Dezember 2001)

ach jo und noch ein kleiner tipp !!

schau mal unter den systemsteuerungen beim gerätemanager und entfern dort deine festplatte, starte dann neu!!

das system macht automatisch wieder die hardware erkennung. dann müsste es eigentlich funktionieren!!!!!!!



mfg Freak


----------



## foxx21 (17. Dezember 2001)

negativ, garnichts funktioniert, schön langsam glaube ich das die Festplatte im Arschhh ist !!!!!!1

Hab alle hier aufgeführten tipps ausprobiert und garnichts geht , wenn ich fdisk starten will egal ob von cd oder von startdiskette bekomme ich immer eine meldung *Fehler Festplatte kann nicht gelesen werden* partition magic lässt sich aus irgendwelchen gründen nicht starten bekomm auch immer einen fehler egal ob beim pm6 oder 7-,,

was kann ich noch tun oder ist die festplatte echt total im ARRSCHHHHH??


----------



## Freak_the_Flat (17. Dezember 2001)

also wenn gar nichts von dem funktioniert weiß ich auch nicht mehr weiter!!
am besten du gehst mit deiner festplatte und der rechnung zum händler und fragst dort mal nach, vielleicht ist sie ja wirklich kaputt!!!

mfg Freak


----------



## foxx21 (17. Dezember 2001)

hmm, könnte es funktionieren wenn ich mit der pladde zun freund geh und der dann fdisk ausführt=? 

PS: happy x-mas


----------



## Psyclic (17. Dezember 2001)

jo sicher...
wenn du die platte an  n laufendes os hängst kannste eigentlich alles damit machen...
ich würd se ma evtl defragmentieren...scandisk etc....das ganze programm


----------



## Flame (18. Dezember 2001)

*hehe*

rechnen wir mal alles zusammen und sehen, was dabei rausgekommen ist. nix.
und da regen sich die leutz auf, warum das immer so teuer ist, den rechner zum reparieren zu bringen? 

warum machst nicht alles platt? ist doch eh noch nix drauf, da der ja neu ist. spart zeit und nerven.

kann es sein, das du ntfs oder so nutzt?

naja, versuchs mal beim kumpel. ansonsten hab ich noch ne idee 

ich hab hier ztest von norton lliegen. ist ein prima progg, was alle sektoen auf der platte mit 0en vollschreibt. also rigeros alles platt macht, das du nicht ma mehr sehen kannst, welches os drauf war.

wenn dus haben willst, meld dich bei mir. ist nur paar kb gross. 
setzt allerdings ein lfd. dos vorraus.

:FLAmE:


----------



## Nils Hitze (18. Dezember 2001)

*Also um spätere Verwirrung zu vermeiden ..*

wollte ich dir nur kurz noch erklären, warum 98 
niemals nach 2000 oder XP installiert werden sollte.

98 benutzt FAT 32. Kann 2000 auch. Ist aber geringfügig
im Eimer. Viel zu langsam. Und XP ist meines Wissens 
nach 100% NTFS. Für alle NON-Freaks, wir reden hier von 
Dateisystemen. Also erst denken, dann FDISK.

60GB Platte. Wir überlegen. 98 für Spiele, XP für Rest.
20GB-40GB Partition für 98, da 98 nicht auf die XPPartition
zugreifen kann. Umgekehrt frisst XP natürlich locker 98.

Also. LowLevelFormat über die Platte laufen lassen.
Neustarten mit Partition Magic. 
Platte in 2 Partitionen splitten.
Neustarten mit 98 CD im Laufwerk. 
98 installieren.
Neustarten mit XP CD im Laufwerk.
XP installieren.
Neustarten mit Bibel auf dem Rechner.
System aus dem Bootmenü auswählen.
Konfigurieren.
Freuen.

Pfote, Kojote


----------



## foxx21 (18. Dezember 2001)

hmm , da hätt ich nur noch ein problem wie mach ich das low-level format im bios, wo find ich das , hab schon alles durchgeseh und nichts entdeckt *blindsei*, 

@flame, wär ja super wenn mir das progg per mail senden könntest!

ich dank euch für die sehr konstruktive hife, werd mal nach dem super plan von kojote vorgehen   aber zuerst werd ichs mal mit dem prog von flame versuchen, naja werd mich dann wieder melden, aber als aller erstes muss ich noch ne bibel kaufen


----------

